# Cheap knitting things



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

I found a website that is new to me. It's. www.handsomefibers.com. They have yarns, needles, pretty clips, just about anything you could want. The best thing is their prices are cheap and shipping rates are low :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.handsomefibers.com


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm interested...since I cannot seem to find both UK 14 (2mm) I thought I had. Only 13 USD not counting shipping for the matched SET.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow
nice shawl pins


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

I love Handsome Fibers. I have ordered several pairs of needles from them and have always received them within 3 days (from Montana to Michigan). And always with free shipping. I encourage everyone to order from them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've ordered Chiaogoo needles from them. They are very reliable. My order arrives in Indiana about 2 days after I place it.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

FREE SHIPPING FOR ORDERS OVER $20!!

That is AWESOME!!


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I just looked at the website and it's very good. I may order some things from them. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yes! This site is well known among the KPers! Thanks for reminding us!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Love their wooden handle crochet hooks. I have never seen a size 16 steel hook. Only thought 14 was the smallest they made for thread crocheting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Thank you for the link. Love their wooden handle crochet hooks. I have never seen a size 16 steel hook. Only thought 14 was the smallest they made for thread crocheting.


Lacis makes the 15 and 16.

Chaigoo only makes 15.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Some really nice shawl pins there.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Just looked at the Chiagoo needles and I have a question. The original Red fixed circulars have that bend in them. Is this better/worse than the straighter circulars? My interchangeables don't have that bend, and when I knit in the round with 16" ones, I find that it's very difficult to knit. The tips don't want to meet very well at all. Does this "bend" eliminate that?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was thinking of ordering the knitters pride colored needle set...my question is do they replace broken ones like knitpicks and webs do ???



Susie


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

They are an awsome site, and you receive your items quickly. I love doing business with them, one of the best!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I've ordered several Chiaogoo Needles from them in the long lengths. I also ordered a pair of size 50 47" circular needles which I'm using to make a super bulky throw using three strands of worsted yarn held together. I had shopped from them when they were called Vertical Products. I had an old discount coupon, that didn't work on the new site. I sent an email to customer service explaining this, and they made a notation to honor my discount. Then, they sent me another discount for future purchases. I'm not sure if they do that all the time. But, I was a happy camper with their service and promptness.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the site....they do seem very reasonable.


----------

